# new 91 240sx



## jauntu (Feb 10, 2011)

:newbie:so i screwed the maxima and got a 91 240sx with 101.941 miles on it. after gettting the car just randomly stopped starting. no turning over or anything but when i roll start it has no problems. im thinking this maybe a starter issue. or at least a wire from the battery. but that was beside the point but suggestions are welcome. other then that is there anything i would need to look at or look into with this car like defects or recalls for this year car with this many miles on it. it has a new clutch, flywheel, slave cylinder, radiator, radiator fan, new gaskets on the valve cover and oil pan and other simple gaskets. but i want to know if there is anything else that would be wrong or go bad on this car. all feedback is appreciated. thank you


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

check frame rails, your inner fender wells, and your strut towers for rusting and other damage..

if its a hatch back the seal around the hatch can wear out and cause leaking... 

basic stuff really, same things youd look for on any other 20yr old car... the 240sx was a very reliable car, so if it was treated good it will treat you good


----------



## jauntu (Feb 10, 2011)

so as the starter goes is it possible for the starter to just stop because the car has sat for 2 years and has barely been driven? because yes this car was taken care of. it was owned by a preacher and also had alot of work done to them. also about the timing belt i heard that this is one thing that might need to be replaced soon. is this true? and is it a chain or a belt


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

im pretty sure its a belt... and yes the starter could go over time due to sitting there... depending on the conditions it was stored in and prior use to it being stored...
just a little bit of moisture over time can cause corrosion, just get a replacement starter and you should be good to go, especially if you have checked all your wires and fuses...

as for it was owned by a preacher... that doesnt mean much... its like when someone says it was lady driven... it makes no difference we are all HUMAN 

some other things to look at are the regular things to look at.... tie rod ends, ball joints, bearings, suspension.... check the tranny fluid and other fluids change them all up do a full flush...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24DE engine uses a double timing chain assembly rather then a timing belt. If you notice a metallic start-up rattle in the front of the engine, then the timing chain guides may be worn.


----------



## jauntu (Feb 10, 2011)

well as far as the no start issue. did anyone think about the button on the clutch...... found out that the rubber gromut had popped out and that was the cause of the no start issue. i feel like an idiot for it being so simple. but something to think about.


----------

